# GTX690 VS GTX780



## opete (20. September 2013)

Hi
Ich stelle mir gerade einen PC zusammen, hab jedoch noch ein Problem.
Bei den Benchmarks der verschidenen Grafickkarten stosse ich immer auf verschidene Resultate.
Manchmal wird die GTX690 als besser gewertet und manchmal die GTX780.

Wen ich die Werte vergleiche, scheint mir die 690 besser, aber ich habe nicht sooooo viel ahnung davon.

Hier einige Links:
PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards
Testbericht Nvidia GeForce GTX 780: Der kleine Titan erwacht - GK110 speckt ein wenig ab


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2013)

Das ist bei vielen Grafikkarten so, die sich in einem relativ ähnlichen Leistungsbereich befinden. Da ist mal die eine, mal die andere schneller. Auch zB AMD vs Nvidia, da sind zB die GTX 770 und die AMD 7970 GHz oder auch die GTX 760 und AMD 7950 im Schnitt jeweils gleichstark, aber bei einem Spiel hat Nvidia die Nase vorn, beim anderen AMD, dann hat mal Nvidia bei höherer Auflösung in einem Spiel mehr Leistung, dafür AMD bei mehr AntiAliasing, und bei nem anderen Spiel umgekehrt usw. 

Im Falle der GTX 690 ist es halt so, dass die technisch quasi wie SLI ist, da sie zwei Grafikchips hat. Damit kommen nicht alle Spiele gut zurecht, da kann es also sogar passieren, dass sie sehr stark "einbricht". Insgesamt solltest Du aber bei den beiden Links auf JEDEN Fall den Test mit den ganzen Spielebenchmarks ernster nehmen, denn diese Liste mit den PassMark -Punkten ist nur sehr vage, was die Aussage spieleübergreifend angeht. Diese Art von Benchmarks ist eher dazu geeignet, um anhand eines Standardtests die Leistung zu prüfen, vor allem ob alles mit dem PC okay ist. Oft sind die Dinge in diesen reinen Benchmarks aber "veraltet", so dass modernere Karten ihre Leistung nicht voll zeigen können, und mit aktuelleren Spielen haben diese Benchmarks dann auch nur wenig zu tun.

Schau Dir also lieber die Benchmark-Werte bei tomshardware genauer an, die bei Spielen erzielt wurden, vor allem auch für DEINE Auflösung.


Ach ja: warum geht es Dir überhaupt? Hast Du eine GTX 690 und willst die ersetzen? Oder willst Du eine von beiden kaufen? Dann GANZ klar die GTX 780, denn die GTX 690 ist maßlos überteuert, die war noch nie ein guter Kauf, zudem braucht die wahnsinnig viel Strom, eben weil es quasi zwei Karten sind.


----------



## opete (20. September 2013)

Ich will mich entscheiden.

Ich bin noch nicht so sicher.
Vom preis her ist des ganz klar die 780, aber ich möchte meinen PC Skalierbar halten, das heisst in 2 bis 3 jahren evtl mehr ram und eine 2te gkarte rein. darum dachte ich, dass ich mit der 690 evtl. sogar 4 Jahre warten kann bis ich eine 2te reinstecke. Und bei einigen benchmarks ist die differenz wirklich extrem zu der 780.

Habe bei Tom's Hardware: News, Testberichte und Kaufberatung nicht viel gefunden, kann mier wer evtl. den link senden?


----------



## svd (20. September 2013)

Mache es einfach davon abhänging, auf welcher Auflösung und mit wievielen Monitoren du spielen möchtest.
Bis 2560x1440 und einem Bildschirm ist eine einzelne GTX780 ausreichend. 
Ab einem 3x FullHD Monitor Setup kann/muss dann schon an eine Multi GPU Lösung gedacht werden.

Aber auch in vier Jahren wird es eine Einzelgrafikkarte geben, welche einer SLI/CF Konfiguration der vorherigen Generation um nichts nachsteht, günstiger, sparsamer, kühler, demnach leiser ist und ohne die üblichen SLI/CF Krankheiten daherkommt...


----------



## Lunica (20. September 2013)

Entweder einer sehr stark übertaktete 780 oder eine 690.
Die normale 780 lohnt sich "kaum" für den Preis.

Eine 780 bei ~1200 MHz würde ich jedoch einer 690 vorziehen.

GTX780@1200 MHz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQdmtYiLrug


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2013)

opete schrieb:


> Ich will mich entscheiden.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht so sicher.
> Vom preis her ist des ganz klar die 780, aber ich möchte meinen PC Skalierbar halten, das heisst in 2 bis 3 jahren evtl mehr ram und eine 2te gkarte rein. darum dachte ich, dass ich mit der 690 evtl. sogar 4 Jahre warten kann bis ich eine 2te reinstecke. Und bei einigen benchmarks ist die differenz wirklich extrem zu der 780.
> ...


Was genau hast Du denn vor? An sich ist für einen normalen Gamer nämlich selbst die GTX 780 zu teuer, da kauft man lieber maximal ne 770 und rüstet dann halt früher auf, als wenn man ne GTX 780 hätte - spart aber in der Summe immer noch

Ne GTX 690 aber, wie gesagt: allein der Strom, da kommen also noch die Kosten für ein besseres Netzteil dazu und für eine evlt. 2. GTX 690 brauchst Du noch mal über 300W mehr Watt-Puffer...  ich halte das für total irre, wenn Du nicht grad in Geld schwimmst und auf 2-3 Monitoren mit >100 FPS spielen willst  

und so oder so ist es ab einem gewissen Preis IMMER die falsche Idee, zu denken, dass die nächstteurere Karte dann ach so viel länger "hält"...


----------



## opete (22. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ist der Unterschid von der 770 zur 780 nicht extrem? Ich dachte das die 780 ein minimum ist, ich will mindestens 2 jahre auf maximaler Stuffe spielen können und ab und zu auch mit Fraps.
Dazu ist es mier wichtig das ich in 2 Jahre noch eine GKarte reinschmeissen kann und wieder 2 Jahre auf maximaler stuffe weiter zokken kan.....
Was denkt ihr davon?


Und wen ich da gleich fragen an so gut informierte Leute stellen kann hab ich noch ne Frage:
Bringt es was die GKarte mit 2 DVI Kabel am Screen zu hängen und die anzeige zu erweitern?


Edit:
PC Zusammenstellung:
Ich hab mal ein Computer zusammengestellt, orientiert hab ich mich an Herstellern wie Asus, Intel, WD, Samsung, Nvidia da ich mit diesen Herstellern die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich hab jedoch nie selbst ein Computer zusammengestellt.
Und fühle mich unsicher bei der Zusammenstellung, dazu ist der Computer etwas teuer. Ich habe als alternative ein Fertig PC gefunden.

Warenkorb:
http://www.digitec.ch/?wk=onYzFvo9rvg (teuer)

Alternative:
http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/steg-excellence-x70-812523.aspx (an der grenze)
oder
https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=279954 (zu teuer)

Ich bin etwas überfordert mit dem planung des kaufes.

Meine Ziele:
2 jahre, alle games auf Ultimativ gamen zu können, hab nen 27" Screen k.A wegen der Auflösung. hab noch ein 2ten Screen der klein ist, bei dem ist meist nur ein browser offen. 
Ich will dann in 2 jahre nur die GKarte und evtl. Ram erweitern müssen um noch ma mindestens 2 jahre auf ultimativ gamen zu können.

Ich nehme manchmal nebenbei mit fraps auf, dies ziet bei meinem momentanen PC die FPS extrem runter.
Spiele: BF3,BF4, GW2 (Braucht im WvW Modus mehr leistung als BF3  ) Und sicher lich dan immer wieder die neusten spiele die kommen. 

Kann mier hier jemand etwas helfen, und die Sachen ma anschauen und mier eine empfehlung geben?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2013)

Alle Games auf Maximum für X Jahre, so was kann man nie garantieren, auch weil man nicht weiß, was die Spielehersteller sich für "Ultra" immer so einfallen lassen. Daher solltest Du dir dieses "Ultra" am besten mal aus dem Kopf streichen, also dass ein Spiel auf Ultra laufen "muss". Bei vielen Ultra-Modi ist es so, dass viele Entwickler halt da wirklich alles reinbringen, was mit aktueller Hardware gerade noch so geht. Und andere Entwickler lassen so einen Modus weg, weil die nicht wollen, dass Spieler sich zum Kauf einer teuren Karte genötigt fühlen. Selbst wenn Du jetzt ne GTX 780 oder gar eine Titan nimmst, wird sicher in schon 1-1,5 Jahren irgendein Spielestudio ankommen und einen Ultra-Modus anbieten, der nur mit der DANN allerneuesten HighEnd-Karte gut läuft - die wollen eben beweisen, dass ihr Spiel so "toll" ist, dass man für die beste Einstellung nen Monster-PC braucht...  Beim Spielen siehst Du aber an sich sowieso keinen Unterschied zwischen "Ultra" und "sehr hoch", da sollte man sich also nicht von verrückt machen lassen,

Die GTX 780 ist halt auch "nur" ca 15-20% schneller als die GTX 770, kostet aber über 50% mehr. D.h. wenn die GTX 770 zB 50 FPS schafft, schafft die GTX 780 halt ca 60 FPS. Wenn die GTX 770 aber für einen bestimmten Detailmodus nicht mehr reicht, also zB nur 30 FPS schafft, dann schafft die GTX 780 auch nur 36 FPS, also die "rettet" das Spiel dann auch nicht wirklich, kostet dafür aber eben viel mehr. ICH halte es daher für sinnvoller, nur eine GTX 770 zu nehmen und dann eben etwas früher aufzurüsten, egal ob das nun 1, 2 oder 4 Jahre lang dauert. Du sparst ja über 200€ im Vergleich zur GTX 780, und wenn die GTX 770 mal "zu schwach" wird, dann verkaufst Du die, bekommst sicher immer noch 100€, dann haste mind. 300€ Budget. Und bis es so weit ist, gibt es sicher schon Grafikkarten für 300-350€, die besser als GTX 780 sind. zB die GTX 770 ist ja jetzt auch schon besser als die vorige 80er-Karte, also als die GTX 680. 



Der zusammengestellte PC wäre ein Fehlkauf - allein die CPU: die bringt für Games überhaupt nichts im Vergleich zu einem Core i5-4770k, kostet aber mehr als doppelt so viel. Nimm nen Core i7-4770k und ein Sockel 1150-Board für maximal 150€ - wenn man da mehr ausgibt, ist das nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Als RAM 2x4 oder 2x8 GB DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V. Mehr Takt usw. bringt rein gar nix.

Grafikkarte kannst Du halt dann entscheiden, ob du nun doch ne GTX 780 nimmst oder ne GTX 770 und dann halt 1-2 Spiele früher aufrüstest. Als Netzteil reicht auch für ne GTX 780 ein Netzteil mit 450-500W. 

Brauchst Du wirklich ne so große SSD? Spiele profitieren nicht, außer bei den Ladezeiten. Wenn, dann nimm aber nicht die "Evo", die hat für eine SSD vergleichsweise eine deutlich geringere Zahl als Schreibvorgängen, bis sie "verbraucht" ist.


Der Fertig-PC mit dem i7-4770k wäre an sich das, was ich selber zusammenstellen würde - kann den Preis aber nicht einschätzen.


----------



## opete (22. September 2013)

Okay, vielen,vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

